# Electric Fence Round Pen?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly? No way.

We have electric for turnout as well. It's annoying to ride in even if off (spend too much time worrying about getting too close!)

He may not respect the fencing or learn to disrespect the regular fence. Or be overly worried about the fence.

Or if he does touch it he may jump or worst case scenario get tangled.

A million reasons.

If you want to lunge just grab a line.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I usually just lunge in the pasture but this horse is hard to catch. My method of training for that is to chase them around until they give up and let me get them. Worked for all my other horses, but it is exhausting for me to be running up and down the pasture. Or like with getting used to the saddle, I was planning on putting the saddle on, letting her get comfortable and then free lunging her with it on, which, of course, you can't do in a pasture. It's not like it is life or death, just little things it would definitely be easier to have a round pen. :/


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Save up for a decent round pen. It'll probably cost you $1000 but that's better than worry about a horse getting shocked, plowing through, jumping, getting tangled, or you getting shocked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

NO WAY would i use a electric fence for a round pen,then turn a horse loose for the first saddling,disaster in the making. 

You have another post on breaking to ride,now your wanting to use electric fence for a round pen. Read my last post on your other thread.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I made the dumb mistake of trying to use the chase down method with my colt in our pasture which is separated into sections by electric tape fencing. He bolted right though it and that wasn't doing anything scary.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

No. that is dangerous , a disaster waiting to happen. Use a lunge line.


----------

